# Set my traps again tonight..



## FLTrapper

After nearly a whole week without being able to trap (school schedule's been crazy!) I finally got the opportunity this afternoon to head out to the woods again.
I must have got bit by the "Trapping bug" when I was out there last time because its pretty much all I've been thinking about!

I set my cage traps in a similar location as last week, though a little closer to some standing water which I hope will be better raccoon habitat with not as many possums. I baited them with chopped up, aged bluegill fish. (Same thing I caught last week's raccoon on)

Can't wait till tomorrow morning!


----------



## On a call

Good luck I hope you catch a great big boar !

Boar of all boars, one who had to loose weight to fit into your trap.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck FLT I'm sure you will do well. We'll look forward to the pictures.


----------



## FLTrapper

Well, not the raccoons I was hoping for, but better than nothing at all! It's weird though, because there was raccoon sign everywhere in the place I put the traps. Yet I still caught possums! Perhaps I just got lucky with that raccoon last week.

But maybe if I keep taking out possums then more raccoons will move in to take their place!


----------



## Mattuk

Well done! Something is better than nothing!


----------



## hassell

Way to go, something is better then nothing, the more planning the better you will get.


----------



## youngdon

I think you are correct about taking the possums out. Good luck !


----------



## AKtrapper

Keep on 'em...

As stated, a full trap is still better than an empty one.









Sometimes, it all comes down to 'who' walks by first...


----------



## On a call

I have a wee question...possum tracks can be mistaken for raccoon are you aware of the differance ?


----------



## catcapper

Hey Taxi---if you got bit by that *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* "Trap'in Bug" your probably infected for life.lol.

You might want to think about using more of a raccoon lure if thats the animal your targeting---I've had good luck with Jameson's (I'm not sell'in for this guy) Midnight Raider. Theres gland lures out there that will get a raccoons attention and the grinners and skunks can pass on by. Dead fish attract all the garbage eaters.

I know your country is alot different than the grounds I trap, but my granddaddy always use to tell me, "If your want'in raccoon---their either up in the corn, or down in the mud."

I think the raccoon sign you were setting on is a travel way. Maybe they come through that area once or twice a week.

Mov'in your cages closer to the water is the right move---your start'in to think like a trapper. So--- even better---get'em right down in the mud.

raccoons love to screw around it the water. Grinners tend to wade out in the drink---at least till the water level reaches their family jewels---then they head back to shore if the have a simi full belly, and Skunks are such sissy's, that if they can't walk around a mud puddle---they'll turn around and go home.lol.

If the raccoons are in (or down by) the water so much---thats where your traps should be. Theres a couple of cubby sets you can make that will take raccoon and keep most grinners out of your traps.

1. Find a sand bar or rock bar in a bend of a stream where the bottom of the cage will be 1 to 2 inches under the water(you don't have to cover the bottom of the cage, just work it into the stream bed so its stable) and have your cage 5 to 10 feet out away from the bank. Build a simple cubby over the cage with some branches or grass. lure and bait the trap. The raccoons that work the stream know every inch of the area so the cubby IS the attractor.

2. In deeper, slower mov'in water where the bottom (ground) drops off a little faster---set your cage up like a bank hole set. Dig the back of the cage down into the bank 3 or 4 inches and shore up the front of the cage with rocks or a log to make it solid. Build a cubby over it, lure or bait. A raccoon will swim out, and around to get the bait if it has to---its hard to keep them out of anything once their mind is made up.

Colorado is a great cage trap state so all these sets are is modified steel trap sets that I've had to go to---there work'in for me.

Hope you get your feet wet pull'in raccoon fur outta your cages.lol.


----------



## On a call

great advice from Dave.

Still...check those tracks. Take a photo if needed. You can only catchem if they are there.


----------



## On a call

By the way do not feel bad....I have been catching em here for the past few months. That is sets around the house.


----------



## Mattuk

No photo's Brian or thread about trapping?


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Hey Taxi---if you got bit by that *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* "Trap'in Bug" your probably infected for life.lol.
> 
> You might want to think about using more of a raccoon lure if thats the animal your targeting---I've had good luck with Jameson's (I'm not sell'in for this guy) Midnight Raider. Theres gland lures out there that will get a raccoons attention and the grinners and skunks can pass on by. Dead fish attract all the garbage eaters.
> 
> I know your country is alot different than the grounds I trap, but my granddaddy always use to tell me, "If your want'in raccoon---their either up in the corn, or down in the mud."
> 
> I think the raccoon sign you were setting on is a travel way. Maybe they come through that area once or twice a week.
> 
> Mov'in your cages closer to the water is the right move---your start'in to think like a trapper. So--- even better---get'em right down in the mud.
> 
> raccoons love to screw around it the water. Grinners tend to wade out in the drink---at least till the water level reaches their family jewels---then they head back to shore if the have a simi full belly, and Skunks are such sissy's, that if they can't walk around a mud puddle---they'll turn around and go home.lol.
> 
> If the raccoons are in (or down by) the water so much---thats where your traps should be. Theres a couple of cubby sets you can make that will take raccoon and keep most grinners out of your traps.
> 
> 1. Find a sand bar or rock bar in a bend of a stream where the bottom of the cage will be 1 to 2 inches under the water(you don't have to cover the bottom of the cage, just work it into the stream bed so its stable) and have your cage 5 to 10 feet out away from the bank. Build a simple cubby over the cage with some branches or grass. lure and bait the trap. The raccoons that work the stream know every inch of the area so the cubby IS the attractor.
> 
> 2. In deeper, slower mov'in water where the bottom (ground) drops off a little faster---set your cage up like a bank hole set. Dig the back of the cage down into the bank 3 or 4 inches and shore up the front of the cage with rocks or a log to make it solid. Build a cubby over it, lure or bait. A raccoon will swim out, and around to get the bait if it has to---its hard to keep them out of anything once their mind is made up.
> 
> Colorado is a great cage trap state so all these sets are is modified steel trap sets that I've had to go to---there work'in for me.
> 
> Hope you get your feet wet pull'in raccoon fur outta your cages.lol.


 A very helpfull post CAT, great advice for anyone learning and well explained.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I have a wee question...possum tracks can be mistaken for raccoon are you aware of the differance ?


 Something like Coot and Turkey!!!


----------



## youngdon

LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

We'er Lucky we can still use killer[conibear] and foot hold traps in U.P.---There are restrictions but we work around them----Good going Taxi---thanks for sharing your trapline--Great advice Dave------sb


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> Something like Coot and Turkey!!!


No they are a bit differant but I like your hummor Rick ! toushae


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> No photo's Brian or thread about trapping?


Yeah I guess I just did not think about posting it. I am up to one skunk, 5 opposums, 15 barn rats, 8 fox squirrels and 4 black ( gray ) squirrels. All in a trap like Ellie has above in the front of the photo.


----------



## youngdon

I thought you were going hunting in the UP this weekend.... and it's touche...I'm just sayin"


----------



## Antlerz22

FLTaxidermist said:


> Well, not the raccoons I was hoping for, but better than nothing at all! It's weird though, because there was raccoon sign everywhere in the place I put the traps. Yet I still caught possums! Perhaps I just got lucky with that raccoon last week.
> 
> But maybe if I keep taking out possums then more raccoons will move in to take their place!


They are there, its just the opposum are probably better at scenting dead stuff quicker and further away than a raccoon, as raccoon if I remember correctly prefer fresh stuff as in like a fish they caught or live crawfish etc..just a thought as Im no trapper or the like --just throwing it out there!


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Yeah I guess I just did not think about posting it. I am up to one skunk, 5 opposums, 15 barn rats, 8 fox squirrels and 4 black ( gray ) squirrels. All in a trap like Ellie has above in the front of the photo.


Some early retirement money there, who do you sell the rats to, pet shops?


----------



## On a call

I used to pitch them but they are usefull as coyote bait. Might try them in mink pocket sets also. I hate the darn things. The first ones I caught were huge almost the size of a young muskrat then they averaged down to normal sized barn rats. Things have slowed down only picking up one every month or so. Hope they are history..

Ellie I blind set my trap next to a fence or a building. No bait just both ends open and a hair trigger. I even catch birds. That Havaheart trap is a good one.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> I even catch birds.


Thats not good Brian.


----------



## On a call

Oh they are catch and release ( the birds that is ) catching generally the likes of starlings, robins, black birds.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I used to pitch them but they are usefull as coyote bait. Might try them in mink pocket sets also. I hate the darn things. The first ones I caught were huge almost the size of a young muskrat then they averaged down to normal sized barn rats. Things have slowed down only picking up one every month or so. Hope they are history..
> 
> Ellie I blind set my trap next to a fence or a building. No bait just both ends open and a hair trigger. I even catch birds. That Havaheart trap is a good one.


 If your catching that many rats the buildings near by must be infested with them?


----------



## FLTrapper

Wow,I was out of town the weekend and came back to a bunch of great advice here!

Thanks for all the info on the sets Catcapper, that is really helpful. I'll have to explore further along the creek and see if I can find any shallow spots, or good, stable places on the bank to put the traps even closer to water. The creek is just really deep in the parts I've seen of it, the bottom seems to drop straight down in most places. I'll have to take a picture of the area next time I'm out there so you can see what I mean.
There is one footbridge going over the creek it that seems to have a decent bank underneath, so I may try putting a trap under there next time. It's just been so rainy here I'm afraid if I put a trap too close to water it will get flooded over, as our water levels can rise really fast. (Although I guess if I just tie a rope from the trap to the bridge it might be okay, at least I could retrieve the trap if it goes underwater.)

And yes, I do know the difference between raccoon tracks and possum tracks, and there are plenty of both in the place i'm trapping. The raccoon tracks look more shaped like a tiny human hand, with long back feet, and the possum tracks have smaller, spread-out toes with a visible thumb on the back foot. I do have a picture somewhere of both types of track in the same spot of mud, but can't seem to find where I saved it. Will post it if I find it.

I will also see about getting some kind of lure that will be more attractive to raccoons instead of possums. Part of the reason I love trapping is because of the challenge that it brings -- trying to match your own wits against critters -- it isn't so easy as it sounds!


----------



## On a call

Yes however once you master it ( if that ever happens ) you can move onto differant critters. Ever try skunk trapping.

Rick, there is a neighbor who feeds birds and they are comming from there. It took all summer to nab that many and I have not seen one for at least a month.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Yes however once you master it ( if that ever happens ) you can move onto differant critters. Ever try skunk trapping.
> 
> Rick, there is a neighbor who feeds birds and they are comming from there. It took all summer to nab that many and I have not seen one for at least a month.


They may feed outside but must have a place to call home !!!


----------



## youngdon




----------



## On a call

Yes you are correct they are not calling my garage home that much I am certain perhaps a neighbor. I am thinking I am catching the one wandering away from home.


----------



## FLTrapper

On a call said:


> Good luck I hope you catch a great big boar !
> Boar of all boars, one who had to loose weight to fit into your trap.


I caught him this morning! 18lbs (which is HUGE for a Florida raccoon!), he was so scrunched up in that trap I didn't even realize how big he was till I pulled him out! The bait I used was just plain marshmallows, and I had placed the trap on a bank really close to the water.

It was pouring down rain when I got to the woods and after a slippery, muddy trek into the swamp, finding my two other traps with the bait stolen but no catches, I didn't really have my hopes up for the last trap. But there he was! His fur isn't quite good enough for the market so I think I'll tan him for myself -- this is truly the biggest animal I've ever caught so far!


----------



## youngdon

Nice raccoon Ellie !


----------



## Mattuk

Well done!


----------



## AKtrapper

Success!... Congratulations!


----------



## hassell

Way to go, Congrats. keep nailing them.


----------



## On a call

Trapper Girl !

He hit your first two traps and after all those marshmallows he got fat and forgot to be careful....Keep it up. His brothers will be looking for him.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Yes however once you master it ( if that ever happens ) you can move onto differant critters. Ever try skunk trapping.


 I think she might just master it.


----------



## On a call

Yes she did...I am happy for her also.


----------



## bones44

Ya whooped em good Ellie ! Congrats !


----------



## Mattuk

Thats a shame as it would of been a nice hat!


----------



## FLTrapper

By the way, here's the pic of my big raccoon on the doubled-up stretcher! (The other two critters are the possums I'd caught earlier) I know the raccoon is still "blue" but I am going to tan him rather than sell to a fur buyer.


----------



## Mattuk

Very good though something I know little about!


----------



## El Gato Loco

I just found out that fox is already open here in CO! I thought it started in Dec like bobcat.

Cages are going out first thing tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon

oops !!


----------



## bones44

Looks great Ellie. So no more raccoons yet ? Chris, what are you waiting for ? LOL


----------



## On a call

Nice work with those stretcher Ellie.

I am not sure but I thiink if you try to tan blue raccoon the fur slips ? Before you spend the time or money you might ask about that .


----------



## FLTrapper

I have tanned smaller blue raccoons before, with no hair slip problems. Sometimes a few guard hairs will slide out due to the fact that the skin was shaved so close to the roots, but I haven't dealt with any major hair loss on them.

Most of our Florida raccoons will be blue until later in December/early January, although the fur will generally start looking thicker and nicer towards the end of November. Our possums, however, seem to be mostly prime already. I haven't really done much with possums before so I am not sure if this is a normal time for them to be fully furred or not.

I haven't caught anything else as of yet, I've been really busy with school stuff this week, but the traps are going back out next week for sure!


----------



## On a call

Most animals have two prime seasons. Winter and summer prime with one having the least and the other the most amount of fur.

Glad you are having fun with it and being successful.

Ever thought about catching an otter ? You have tons of them down there.


----------



## catcapper

FLTaxidermist said:


> Well, this morning I caught nothing but the rare and elusive...minature tabby panther! But I had to let him go because he belongs to the property owner--Too bad, he was quite prime and would have made a nice hat!


Best be careful where you post that catch picture Taxi---those rare and elusive...minature tabby panthers are probably listed as an Endangered Species.lol.lol.

Skip's think'in---------Mmmmmmm---------hunter orange hat.lol.


----------



## On a call

I wonder if those tabby's have to be tagged ?

Of better yet a nice new collar with a little bell. The own will have a fun time trying to figure that one out







.


----------

